# Schwinn/BFG



## Pedals Past (Aug 6, 2022)

Two items here bid by number or for both:
1. Original red BFG badge-1952
2. Schwinn Badge -1955 Phantom

both are aluminum cane off 1950’s biked

Buyer pays $10 shipping usps priorty 48 usa ins extra 24 payment requirement


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 18, 2022)

Pedals Past said:


> Two items here bid by number or for both:
> 1. Original red BFG badge-1952
> 2. Schwinn Badge -1955 Phantom
> 
> ...



$30.00


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 18, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> $30.00



#1


----------



## Pedals Past (Aug 18, 2022)

deal - $$9.45 usps priorty ff/pp 39.45 pm info


----------

